# Support group for immune issues. Lanarkshire.



## Mandy1971 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi ladies I am looking to set up a support group whereby ladies who are struggling with immune issues ie. natural killer cells , elavated Tnf can meet up maybe on a 6 weekly basis.

My back ground  7 early miscarriages and one 17 week loss..
I've been under the care of Dr ******* in London and also been under the care of PRofessor QUenby in Coventry..

I'm still learning about these conditions and feel its time there was some kind of local support group in our area. Appart from the internet there is no support available for women who are struggling to find answers.

Please get in touch and if you have ideas in how to contact others I'd love to here them.

I'm happy to organise meet ups.


----------



## Cruix (May 14, 2012)

Hi Mandy,

I have tried to PM you but your inbox is full.

Cruix.


----------



## Mandy1971 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi cruix I've emptied my inbox be good to hear from you x


----------

